# Zoo Trip #5 - Reptiles



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Jurassic










I am monitoring you










Need a new purse Jess?










Martin.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Spectacular pics as usual Martin. I like the interplay of light and shadow on the first pic.
Joe


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/Martin_Thoene/Zoo51.jpg

He's not monitoring anything.

I guarantee you all that's going on in that brain is 'plop fizz fizz'









Aligator's brain


----------

